# Your First Smartphone



## Kouen Hasuki (Jan 12, 2013)

So, what was your very first smartphone if you have had one?

My first was the Nokia 7650 on SymbianOS used to love that thing even with its VGA camera, 1st gen Bluetooth and tiny non upgradable 4MB storage.

It's funny to think now that it was considered a smartphone since these days even the cheaper feature phones do more... How about you lot?


----------



## Latiken (Jan 13, 2013)

My first was the iPhone 4. I love it.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 13, 2013)

My first smartphone was my LG Optimus S.
I installed so many custom ROMs on that phone!


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 13, 2013)

My first smartphone was the iPhone 4. Back then it was a tremendous device.

Now it still is (for me at least).


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 13, 2013)

Mine was a Samsung Galaxy Apollo (or Galaxy 3) which I had until last July when I bought my lovely Galaxy Nexus. Bought it from my old boss who'd just upgraded her phone for £40 or so. It had minimal app storage (about 200mb iirc), and ran Android 2.1 (also known as feckin' slow). I did a huge amount of messing with it to make it much nicer. My little sister is currently using it very lightly (this will be hard to believe but my 16 year old sister does very little phone use. Barely carries it with her most of the time)


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jan 13, 2013)

KC910. Got it in 2010 and then got the Motorola Defy on contract a few months later.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 14, 2013)

HTC Evo 4G master race.


----------



## JustChillin1414 (Jan 14, 2013)

Galaxy S3


----------



## prectorian (Jan 14, 2013)

Sony Experia ST18i


----------



## insidexdeath (Jan 14, 2013)

iPhone 4. Great smartphone during its time till other smartphones showed up in the market.


----------



## Minox (Jan 14, 2013)

A lovely Galaxy Nexus that I got 4 months back or so.


----------



## Harsky (Jan 14, 2013)

Bought my friend's Blackberry Storm in 2009 which was an upgrade of sorts from my Sony Ericsson K800i. I used to imagine Blackberry being "cool" because it was always the tool of choice amongst business professionals but the Storm was like a crash course in owning a smartphone. The apps selection is almost non-existant. There was no Wifi and my house couldn't pick up 3G signals because it was in a fairly rural area so browsing was out of the question. It felt like a device rushed to cash in on the iphone's introduction and it probably was. 

Then I bought an HTC Sensation after that and never looked back.


----------



## AceWarhead (Jan 14, 2013)

The T-Mobile G1. SO many good memories with that little guy.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jan 14, 2013)

My first and so far only smart phone is a Droid Incredible 2.


----------



## Anfroid (Jan 14, 2013)

T-mobile G1 was my first smartphone. looking back at it now made me realize how bad it was and how i enjoyed it too much haha


----------



## chicodiesel (Jan 14, 2013)

My first smartphone was the HTC Touch Pro 2 for Sprint.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 14, 2013)

Galaxy S3.
It's so fucking amazing.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Jan 14, 2013)

My first Smartphone is my HTC Desire HD, had it for about 2 years, Reliable phone that does what i need, So i love it.


----------



## tofast4u (Jan 14, 2013)

My first smart phone was the HTC Incredible, now rocking the iphone 4s


----------



## nachoscool (Jan 14, 2013)

Mine was the Samsung Dart. It was A HUGE improvement over my previous phone. The only good thing about that old phone was that people thought it was a Blackberry.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 14, 2013)

You mean one I actually bought and owned for my self? Galaxy S II, then I had every other Android flagship form last year, and HTC One X this year-until I switched to the SGS III and have been using it for the last 6+ months now.


----------



## TheCasketMan (Jan 18, 2013)

My 1st phone and the one I still have and use is the HTC One S.  Very underrated phone.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jan 18, 2013)

Samsung Omnia II

I had a terrible experience with it


----------



## YayMii (Jan 18, 2013)

Xperia Play. Already had it replaced twice (first time was my fault though), and the third one seems to have bitten the dust.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Jan 18, 2013)

My current phone is my first smartphone. It's Galaxy S3 SCH-I535 running AOKP Jellybean Build 5. I really like it


----------



## raystriker (Jan 21, 2013)

Well, my first smartphone was the Nokia N900(BELIEVE me, this phone ain't like any other Nokia you've used ) running maemo5 and sometime later meego.
for now? i'm using a HTC Pico(also known as the HTC Explorer from where i come from)


----------



## Satangel (Jan 21, 2013)

Galaxy S. Bought it a good year ago, very happy with it.
Only thins I'm still kind of disappointed in is the huge clusterfuck that Android rooting is. Really so hard to understand and get into it, I just wanted to backup my phone and even that seemed like a daunting task.

Otherwise, very happy with it.


----------



## kehkou (Jan 21, 2013)

A beautifully rooted Virgin Mobile Kyocera Rise with ICS. Today's CPU speeds at yesterdays non-smartphone prices!


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 21, 2013)

Totally agree with CasketMan, I happen to own a One series phone too - HTC One X and I can without a doubt say that this phone is the most under-rated one yet. To be honest, it's not HTC's fault, it's the fault of people in the world who can't see anything beyond a Samsung or Apple product.

My first smartphone was HTC Desire but it had many issues so I got rid of it and last year got the sexy HTC One X. No problems experienced to date.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 21, 2013)

Galaxy Nexus (i515, VZW toro)

Shattered the glass on it a few weeks back  gotta wait till I get a little more money and file a claim through the insurance I have on it for a NICE SHINY NEW ONE.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 21, 2013)

is it really a "smartphone" if the purchaser is wasting $70< a month on an "unlimited" data plan?  Especially considering there are far cheaper wifi enabled devices and wifi hotspots literally everywhere (likely including your own home)...  I would think a "smartphone" is the flip-phone you get for free from your service provider along with the calls-only plan...


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 21, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> is it really a "smartphone" if the purchaser is wasting $70< a month on an "unlimited" data plan? Especially considering there are far cheaper wifi enabled devices and wifi hotspots literally everywhere (likely including your own home)... I would think a "smartphone" is the flip-phone you get for free from your service provider along with the calls-only plan...


 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smartphone

Exorbitant as the plans may be (hey, I see you never mentioned pre-paid, only post-paid), by definition, yes, these are all still smart phones, and your flip phone is in fact not, by ideal, function, or definition.


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Mar 11, 2014)

xperia t <<


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm on a Galaxy S2 these days.

Thought id respond since Mooiweer necro'd lol


----------



## Originality (Mar 12, 2014)

My first smartphone was the TMobile G1, also known as HTC Dream.
Went from that to Desire HD to Galaxy S3 to iPhone 5.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 12, 2014)

I think that the first smartphone I got was the Sony Ericsson Satio.
Symbian S60 5th edition iirc.
12.1 Megapix cam.
Got it in March 2010.
Got a Galaxy S4 half a week ago c:


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 12, 2014)

Kyocera Milano, loved it but it broke in 6 months due to the crappy manufacturer.


----------



## xXdeltaXx (Mar 12, 2014)

Sprint GNex.


----------



## Ryukouki (Mar 12, 2014)

Galaxy S4. I think I was using a Razr v3 for the past seven or eight years. ._.


----------



## frogboy (Mar 12, 2014)

My very first phone was my very first smartphone, an iPhone 5C. It was free at Best Buy so... heck, why not. Having no issues with build quality whatsoever, since I got a mildly-protective case and I never drop electronic devices anyway. 

I think I'm more careful with them than babies...


----------



## kristianity77 (Mar 12, 2014)

Started with a HTC desire, then over to the Xperia Play.  After that went over to the Galaxy S2, then the Xperia Z and now am on a Galaxy Note 2 which is hands down the best phone of the lot of them.  Will probably not replace this phone until it falls apart.


----------



## Essometer (Mar 12, 2014)

iPhone 3G, unlocked and jailbroken.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 12, 2014)

LG Nexus 5. Which I only got last week. I'm a bit late to the smartphone party.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Mar 13, 2014)

My first was an LG Optimus S it was cool with Media and stuff but with Games it was a whole Different perspective... I thought I had a top notch Phone like other people but I never payed attention to the specs at the time, since I was a noob at this stuff (at the time lol).


----------



## Maxternal (Mar 13, 2014)

Current phone I just got as a hand-me-down is my first smartphone. It's a samsung galaxy 5
(droid 2.2, 2mp camera, 240x320 screen, wifi, Bluetooth, 140mb internal storage, 600mhz CPU)
It's not much compared to anything modern but it's a debatable slight step up from my previous Nokia 302 javaphone.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 13, 2014)

Depravo said:


> LG Nexus 5. Which I only got last week. I'm a bit late to the smartphone party.


 
Welcome to the club!
I also got mine last week.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Mar 13, 2014)

HTC evo shift 4g, great phone until you power back on and realize that you only heard sound and no visual and then to realize your phone was broken.


----------



## Eli Rodriguez (Mar 13, 2014)

Palm Treo 680. Loved it. Had pokemon running on it.


----------



## vorgrien (Mar 13, 2014)

I have never owned a smart phone, but I am interested in getting one. Any recommendations for verizon upgrade smartphones?


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Mar 13, 2014)

vorgrien said:


> I have never owned a smart phone, but I am interested in getting one. Any recommendations for verizon upgrade smartphones?


 
What do you prefer, Android or iphone


----------



## ilman (Mar 13, 2014)

I have only ever had the LG Optimus 2x.
Awesome phone for apps, but Android 4.0+ lags extremely much on it (380 megs of RAM) and the battery gets drained for under 2 hours with light use (some Osu!Droid/Super Hexagon).
Planning on getting a Note 3, because my Note 10.1 2014 spoiled me with it's big screen/no lag.


----------



## vorgrien (Mar 13, 2014)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> What do you prefer, Android or iphone


 

android


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Mar 13, 2014)

I inherited an old Palm Treo 680 back in like 2008 or 09. Wasn't actually a bad device, especially since the iPhone didn't have the kind of foothold it has today, and Android devices weren't really a thing yet; still wasn't as nice as the contemporary Windows Mobile phones, but it played music, had a touchscreen and keyboard, supported SDHC, and even had working SNES and GBC emulators.

Late 2010 I eventually moved on to a cheap HTC Aria, an Xperia Play in 2012 when the Aria couldn't keep up, and a slightly dysfunctional Samsung Captivate Glide last summer after my Xperia Play vanished.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 13, 2014)

Droid X the original gangsta


----------



## cdoty (Mar 13, 2014)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> So, what was your very first smartphone if you have had one?


 
I also started with a Nokia Symbian phone, it was the E62:





Ironically, I owned a NGage QD before that, but never used it as a phone.


----------



## Heien (Mar 13, 2014)

Sony Ericsson s700i. Ah, good old days.


----------



## jumpman1229 (Mar 13, 2014)

HTC Thunderbolt was my very first smartphone. Currently have a 32GB Nexus 5


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Mar 13, 2014)

My first smartphone was a iPhone 3G. Then I went through so many phones I can't even remember them all. Now I have a Google/LG Nexus 5 with CarbonKat on it at the moment.


----------



## Duo8 (Mar 13, 2014)

First and only one so far: LG-P350
I still remember back when I managed to setup a Homepass with it 
It's broken now though. Back to dumbphone.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Mar 13, 2014)

cdoty said:


> I also started with a Nokia Symbian phone, it was the E62:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I kinda want a QD lol I got 2 games here with no deck to play it on. Used to have the Taco and there is a decent game or two on the system (I have Sonic N and Tomb Raider here)


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 13, 2014)

Samsung Infuse 4G was my first. Pretty decent too. Upgraded to the Samsung Galaxy Note after which I'm currently using now.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Mar 13, 2014)

I got on the smartphone train a little late when I got my GSIII last September


----------



## cdoty (Mar 14, 2014)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> I kinda want a QD lol I got 2 games here with no deck to play it on. Used to have the Taco and there is a decent game or two on the system (I have Sonic N and Tomb Raider here)


 

There was a bunch of decent games. The Asphalt series was on there, Pandemonium, Crash Nitro Cart.

I don't know how Nokia screwed up the N-Gage platform. The Series 60 platform was already one of the leading mobile platforms, and the N-Gage had some big name support.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 14, 2014)

Depends on your definition of _"smart"_, I suppose - I've gone through several over the days. I think my first _"smart"_ device would have to be the Noka N-Gage Classic, I gladly traded in a brand-new Motorola L6 for that Symbian-powered bad boy and I never regretted it. Unfortunately, it got _"stolen"_ in my drunken stupour, I'll have to get another one sometime. Next, I got a Mio A701 powered by Windows Mobile 5 - what a phone, oh, what a phone. Many-a-days were spent on playing on emulators, yes. I still have it, currently running Windows Mobile 6.1 or 6.5, even... but the battery is practically dead and one of the directional buttons doesn't respond, so it's not in use. As a replacement, I used a Nokia 6550 Fold, which is a nice and more contemporary Symbian kit, but recently I finally switched to my very first Android - a Sony Xperia M, and I have to say that it's terrific. That's all as far as my _"smart"_ phone history is concerned, I think - I don't switch phones very often.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Mar 14, 2014)

cdoty said:


> There was a bunch of decent games. The Asphalt series was on there, Pandemonium, Crash Nitro Cart.
> 
> I don't know how Nokia screwed up the N-Gage platform. The Series 60 platform was already one of the leading mobile platforms, and the N-Gage had some big name support.


 

Pandemonium... that brings back memories. for a time on the N-Gage Arena I was one of the top online players of that.

You forgot Red Faction, Splinter Cell and Ashen


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 14, 2014)

A cool red Nokia XpressMusic 5800 together with a 1GB dataplan, almost 4 years ago now.


Spoiler










Too bad it drowned one drunk afternoon, because that phone was pretty good and solid!
Currently back at Nokia with a Lumia 920 since last summer.


----------



## Issac (Mar 14, 2014)

I don't know what actually makes a phone a "Smartphone" back in the day kinda #blurred lines ... 
anyway, my first was probably the HP iPAQ hw6915:




My second was the Sony Ericsson Xperia X10 Mini Pro (worst name ever?):






And finally, my current one... Samsung Galaxy S4  It's pretty darn great! And since everyone already knows what those looks like... here it is next to an iPhone 5 and a htc One:


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Mar 14, 2014)

Issac said:


> I don't know what actually makes a phone a "Smartphone" back in the day kinda #blurred lines ...
> anyway, my first was probably the HP iPAQ hw6915:


 

I Still got my iPAQ RW6815 on my shelf


----------



## Issac (Mar 14, 2014)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> I Still got my iPAQ RW6815 on my shelf


 
Hah  Mine's in a box underneath my bed (along with all my previous phones.... EVERY SINGLE ONE!


----------



## Delta517 (Mar 14, 2014)

Mine was Xperia Play...man that thing was awesome! I loved playing Crash Bandicoot and Rayman on it. I also used to have a lot of different emulators on it. I switched to S3 last year, but I really miss the easy access controls the Play had  I'm certainly going to buy a Xperia Play 2 with better specs, if that ever happends!


----------



## cdoty (Mar 14, 2014)

Delta517 said:


> Mine was Xperia Play...man that thing was awesome!


 
Still have one of those. Wish it was a little thicker.. When was the last time you heard someone say that about a phone?


----------



## Delta517 (Mar 14, 2014)

cdoty said:


> Still have one of those. Wish it was a little thicker.. When was the last time you heard someone say that about a phone?


 
Haha! I have mine too and with a extended battery which makes it thicker


----------



## Anfroid (Mar 14, 2014)

my first smartphone was the t-mobile g2, which got me into the whole rooting and switching roms, loved that phone...even though it sucked and i still have it


----------



## rehevkor (Mar 14, 2014)

Depends how you define smartphone really, but probably the Nokia N95 in 2007.

This thread makes me feel old.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Mar 14, 2014)

My first smartphone was the Nexus S in 2010 and the reason I got it was it's Google's iPhone 4 killer. I remember having AOKP rom and franco.kernel on my Nexus S. The funny thing is that in 2013/2014 I have a Nexus 5 with AICP (Based off AOKP) and Linaro Kernel (Based off franco)


----------



## cdoty (Mar 15, 2014)

Delta517 said:


> Haha! I have mine too and with a extended battery which makes it thicker


 

That's a brilliant idea. I may have to pick one of those up.


----------



## Celice (Mar 15, 2014)

rehevkor said:


> Depends how you define smartphone really, but probably the Nokia N95 in 2007.
> 
> This thread makes me feel old.


Old?

I'm still on a minute phone. I've never had a smart phone. I'm lucky enough to have access to the internet, and to have built a PC while I had some extra cash. No way in fuck could I afford a smart phone and its monthly service fees.


----------



## shango46 (Mar 15, 2014)

UTStarcom 6700 with Windows Mobile 5.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Mar 17, 2014)

Celice said:


> Old?
> 
> I'm still on a minute phone. I've never had a smart phone. I'm lucky enough to have access to the internet, and to have built a PC while I had some extra cash. No way in fuck could I afford a smart phone and its monthly service fees.


 

Buy a used one and use your pre pay plan on it, just disable mobile data when you dont need it.

Boom, done. I am on Pre-Pay and don't have a problem


----------



## HtheB (Mar 17, 2014)

Funny to see so many people that their first smartphone was an android device, while smartphones are way more older than the Android OS.
Mine was the Nokia 6600 running on Symbian S60v2






Next, Nokia N80, Symbian S60v3:






after that Nokia N95 8GB, Symbian S60v3:







After that, the *Nokia N900* (WHAT AN AWESOME BEAST THIS DEVICE IS!!)
Running OS is Maemo 5 (true debian based linux distro, OPEN SOURCE!)
This one is actually a mobile pc, instead of a smartphone...





After that, the Nokia N950.
This one is only been available for developers, so it was never released commercially.
It was intended to be the successor of the N900. This runs on MeeGo Harmattan 1.2 (Maemo6), also Open source










I've also got the Nokia N9
This has been the one that was commercially available instead of the N950.
(runs on the same OS as the N950, but this one didn't had a full landscape QWERTY keyboard)





And at last, I am a proud owner of a Jolla
The true Nokia device (made by ex-Nokia guys who worked on the N900, N950 and N9 after they were fired, because micro$oft bought Nokia with their crappy Windows Phone OS's..)
This runs on Sailfish OS, they continued working on MeeGo, so it's actually the successor of the N9!  This one is RPM Based (yes, another mobile pc)





1 thing is for sure....
I can't live without a real hardware landscape qwerty keyboard.

So I use my N950, along with my Jolla


----------



## xxNathanxx (Mar 31, 2014)

HtheB said:


> Jolla


High five!


----------



## HtheB (Mar 31, 2014)

xxNathanxx said:


> High five!


----------



## MrEl (Apr 18, 2014)

My first one is Nokia 5800 Xpress Music. It was a great phone


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2014)

I got a Samsung Galaxy Y-S5360 last year. Just upgraded the Galaxy S3 i747(Wish I got the i9305 instead though). I'm also a bit late, to the smart phone party.


----------



## Ozito (Apr 19, 2014)

First smartphone specifically was a Motorola A920 with Symbian with a lovely Sega emulator installed in it.


----------

